# New (to me) mecc alte S16-F180



## snypr (Jan 26, 2020)

Hey guys, I have a "new to me" yanmar powered mecc alte s16f-180. This generator does not have a typical generator output panel & I am trying to figure out which wires are which & how to go about the best way for setup for my home as a back genny. I have sent numerous emails to both mecc alte in italy and also here in the US...none have ever been answered. I have also sent numerous emails to central main diesel (as I believe the unit was originally purchased here) & still have heard nothing back. the entire generator has less than 170 hours from new. Do you guys have any idea?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

snypr said:


> ...mecc alte s16f-180...


Here's the link to the S16F manual with the wiring diagram: https://www.meccalte.com/downloads/man_s16f_rev04.pdf

Here's a link to the parts diagram and parts list: Mecc Alte Spare Parts

If you still need more assistance, try using the U.S. Contact link on the page or call for more info.
*U.S.A. and Canada 
*_Mecc Alte Inc.
_1229 Adams Drive
McHenry, IL, 60051
Tel. 815/344-0530 Fax 815/344-0535
Email: [email protected]


----------



## snypr (Jan 26, 2020)

snypr said:


> Hey guys, I have a "new to me" yanmar powered mecc alte s16f-180. This generator does not have a typical generator output panel & I am trying to figure out which wires are which & how to go about the best way for setup for my home as a back genny. I have sent numerous emails to both mecc alte in italy and also here in the US...none have ever been answered. I have also sent numerous emails to central main diesel (as I believe the unit was originally purchased here) & still have heard nothing back. the entire generator has less than 170 hours from new. Do you guys have any idea?


2 more pics below....


----------



## snypr (Jan 26, 2020)

Thank you Tabora. I see the 60hz schematic and am trying to make sense out of it as its unclear to me. On another note, I looked back in my email sent box, and that was the address that I used for my 3 attempts ([email protected]), back in August.. I did try them on facebook an hour or so ago. I wish I had originally thought of that. I am also looking for a top box for it. Thank you again, much appreciated.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

basic the shorting bar is from terminal #2 to #3 
in this config.
neutral is terminal #3 
L1 is terminal #1 
L2 is terminal #4 

check this with a volt meter and a test light before any connection to any loads.
just to make sure the gen set is wired right!!

for the house connection.
6/4 gauge wire I prefer soow cable for the gen cord
use a 50 amp plug and socket with the socket on the gen on the gen side.
and be sure to use an interlock with a 30 amp duplex breaker for the gen set!

I would also set this up with a hz meter and dual volt meters...
rpm needs to be exactly 3600 rpm for 60hz.


----------



## snypr (Jan 26, 2020)

Thank you Iowa! you guys rock, I so appreciate all the info.


----------

